# Voice box nerves?



## heath (May 2, 2013)

I'm still waiting on pathology results but something has been bothering me and thought I would ask. I had my TT 2 weeks ago - I went in after 2 inconclusive biopsies and a 3.8 cm nodule. Thyroid antibodies have always been high and I knew I suffered from hypo symptoms but because TSH was within range never medicated. Fast forward to surgery. Surgeon told me it was a lot messier then anticipated and I had to have lymph nodes also removed. And he said he had to make the decision to leave "disease" behind that is wrapped around my vocal cord nerves like a candy cane. Without pathology he didn't want to take my voice if he had continued to remove the "disease" 
Knowing he has left stuff behind and if pathology does show cancer - will I have to have another surgery to remove what he knowingly left behind and lose my voice? Just wondered if anyone had their vocal cord nerves involved. Pathology should be back by July 10 which seems so far!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The more likely option, if it is cancer, is radioactive iodine ablation, rather than additional surgery. RAI is routinely used to "clean up" tissue that has been left behind after surgery.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I completely agree with joplin above. RAI will be a much less invasive option, and is used to "clean up" the thyroid cells that are left behind, just like she said.


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

I had cancer on my vocal nerve as well. Dr scraped what he could but I will most likely be having RAI due to whatever he had to leave behind, I have an appt with the radiation oncologist tomorrow.


----------

